# train listed as cancelled on website



## jesse (Oct 6, 2015)

If I search for my train on the Amtrak website, it lists as cancelled. I was planning on taking the 302 Lincoln Service on 10/18 from STL to CHI. I haven't gotten any notification and the website still shows my reservation.

I sent an email to Amtrak asking what's up. I figured this would be a good place to ask, I'm new to Amtrak so can anyone shed any light on what to expect? Thank you in advance!


----------



## BCL (Oct 6, 2015)

Seems to be completely cancelled from Oct 16 until Oct 30. There have been a lot of complaints about it, and apparently the rationale given is track or bridge work.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/61510-lincoln-service-service-disruption-listed-under-illinisaluki/

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,3838530

My guess is that you're automatically booked on the replacement bus service (6302).


----------



## BCL (Oct 6, 2015)

This explains previous cancellations last month:

https://csanders429.wordpress.com/tag/amtraks-lincoln-service/


----------



## jesse (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you both for responding so fast! I called Amtrak and was able to rebook to the Texas Eagle, and got a refund since it was slightly cheaper. I'm glad I don't have to take the bus.


----------



## iggy (Oct 7, 2015)

Most likely Springfield Illinois bridge / underpass work on 9th street. Not sure why Amtrak management hasn't been able to after multiple years make better contingency plans for ongoing track work / upgrades in Illinois. Not sure why - like they did in past they won't run trains to Normal and then bus to Springfield and further South. Buses that Amtrak charters are pure garbage and offer an absolutely horrible ride. Not as rough as a ride on Hoosier State going to Indy - but close.

Odd that they cancelled whole route and not just parts. In past - they have done a full cancel then a few days before "restored" partial service.

Amtrak management still doesn't get that if people book a train they want to ride a train NOT a bus!! There is a reason they booked their journey with Amtrak.

After reading local newspaper about work coming up - I had been waiting for this bad news. It came today with multiple phone calls and emails.

Amtrak with the lack of a clue or concern in regards to quality customer service - has just ruined a trip I booked and have wanted to take for years.

I've now had to spend more money - will have to drive and get a hotel night before - just to have my land cruise be all on a train - not some crappy bus.

My trip to Chicago coming up to catch Southwest Chief totally screwed. Coming home from Chicago after Empire Builder ride - again totally screwed. Does anyone on Amtrak's side give a damn that several years of bad planning on their part has screwed a dream excursion for me? You can guarantee they do not.

There constant lack of giving a damn about customer experience inside Chicago management has caused a lot more passenger ill will than higher ups realize. It is obvious they don't sit in station often and actually listen to customers.

Grant if our new Governor hadn't put a hold on previously financed Illinois East West route my situation would be slightly better - but not by much.

Railroad underpass construction to shut down part of Ninth Street for a month Springfield IL

No E-voucher with partial refund offered etc. I'm still being charged full Business Class fare for less quality ride and even less service than Amtrak usually offers. I'll wait a few days to fully cancel that portion of trip. Seriously considered just cancelling my whole journey.

"rebook to the Texas Eagle"?

That looked cancelled through my part of Illinois when I looked earlier - they normally reroute when track work takes place. Timing wouldn't work for me anyway - unless I went up to Chicago day before and booked a hotel.


----------



## Eric S (Oct 8, 2015)

The decision to cancel or bus trains on corridors (like Lincoln Service) is largely the purview of states now. If Illinois wanted trains to run partway and only bus a portion, my guess is they could have their way. Not sure whether the current cancellations and bustitutions are related to the CHI-STL HrSR project or not, but that project has seemed to drag on and on and on, sucking up huge sums of money for limited improvements to date.

The disorganized mess that often occurs at Chicago Union Station is squarely on Amtrak. They've made a few somewhat positive changes, utilizing the Great Hall as a waiting area for certain trains at times. All too often, though, the staff seems to make up rules as they go along. Yes, additional funding would help things. And yes, the station is serving far more Amtrak passengers than it was 10-15 years ago. But Amtrak could improve things by completely rethinking their boarding process and developing and implementing consistent practices.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 8, 2015)

iggy said:


> Most likely Springfield Illinois bridge / underpass work on 9th street. Not sure why Amtrak management hasn't been able to after multiple years make better contingency plans for ongoing track work / upgrades in Illinois. Not sure why - like they did in past they won't run trains to Normal and then bus to Springfield and further South. Buses that Amtrak charters are pure garbage and offer an absolutely horrible ride. Not as rough as a ride on Hoosier State going to Indy - but close.
> 
> Odd that they cancelled whole route and not just parts. In past - they have done a full cancel then a few days before "restored" partial service.
> 
> ...


Agree and sympathize with you. However, you should be able to get something, a refund of the business class portion of your fare, a voucher, something, if you pro-actively call Customer Relations about it.


----------

